# New York State IDF Curves



## NSEARCH (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone have a set of IDF curves for New York State, specifically in the region around Buffalo? NYS DOT tells me how to develop them (publication HEC 12) but for the life of me I can't find a set that has already been developed. Even ACOE was no help.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## picusld (Aug 5, 2011)

Should be somewhere in here

http://www.ny.nrcs.usda.gov/directory/rochester.html

I haven't done any work in NY though so I can't say for sure.


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 5, 2011)

picusld said:


> Should be somewhere in here
> http://www.ny.nrcs.usda.gov/directory/rochester.html
> 
> I haven't done any work in NY though so I can't say for sure.



Your link doesn't work but I've already been there, no IDF curves.

Thanks though, I have moved forward with developing my own.

Wyoming_NY_IDF_Curves.pdf


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you come across this data:

http://hdsc.nws.noaa.gov/hdsc/pfds/other/ny_pfds.html

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 6, 2011)

NYS Stormwater Manual perhaps?


----------



## ipswitch (Aug 6, 2011)

I can ask around. Your best bet would be to call Main Office on 50 Wolf Rd. in Albany. If special curves were developed for NYSDOT that's where they'd come from.


----------

